# Rob Zombie making a movie about the Flyers?!



## GizmoGardens (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone else think this is going to be awesome? I wonder if he is a Flyers fan, or just a fan of the Bullies. 

Rob Zombie set to Write and Direct Hockey Film &#8216;Broad Street Bullies&#8217;


----------



## Sofos (Feb 8, 2013)

A little research shows hes a huge fan of the Flyers. He grew up with the Bruins (In his Kindergarten picture, he is wearing a Bruins Jersey, sources say), then when he moved to LA, he bought a season pass for the Kings every year, but missed the Cup Finals last year. He has been a huge hockey fan forever.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 9, 2013)

Booooooo, hissssssssss


----------



## GizmoGardens (Feb 11, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> Booooooo, hissssssssss



Get lost buddy. Probably a Penguins fan


----------



## Sofos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hell, I'm a Bruins fan, but if this is done right, it could be an awesome movie. At least it isn't about the Habs or Canucks


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 7, 2013)

This will be awesome. Goon was awfully good but this COULD be better.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 7, 2013)

My dad refuses to watch Goon because one of the announcers on the radio said he didn't like it.


----------

